# Carmingola -Locatelli concerto



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

It is nice to see Carmignola now on DG and to hear him playing something other than Vivaldi! *Here* you can hear a snippet from the Locatelli concerto!
I love his playing; not too academic and not too showy - just right!


----------

